# Chromium... no navega nada.

## HitMaker

Pues eso, que no navega nada, lo acabo de instalar, resuelve el host y cuando debería cargarme la página ahi se queda, paradito y sin cargar nada.

Si lo lanzo por consola salen estos errores:

 *Quote:*   

> [19317:19326:170029080306:ERROR:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(192)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/org.chromium.lgM6b0 failed: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> sh: -c: line 0: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
> 
> sh: -c: line 0: `perl /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/map_kde_icons.pl /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/icons4 /usr/share/icons/ 4 16 22 32 16 16 32 oxygencolors(v2.2) 0.69.2 > /home/luis/.config/qtcurve/gtk-icons.19317 && mv /home/luis/.config/qtcurve/gtk-icons.19317 /home/luis/.config/qtcurve/gtk-icons'
> ...

 

Nunca me ha funcionado en mi instalación de 64bits, me jode que en la de 32bits funcione  :Sad: 

Uso KDE4.3, el sistema es 64bits y recién instalado hace una semana.

Alguna idea o sugerencia?

----------

## i92guboj

Tienes montado tmpfs?

```
 $ mount|grep shm

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
```

----------

## HitMaker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Tienes montado tmpfs?
> 
> ```
>  $ mount|grep shm
> 
> ...

 

Debería?

No, no tengo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Tienes montado tmpfs?
> 
> ```
>  $ mount|grep shm
> 
> ...

 

Seguramente si, siempre viene bien, y el error de chromium se queja de eso precisamente. No es que considere una buena práctica la de chromium en ese sentido (el programa debería detectar la inexistencia del sistema shm y usar almacenamiento temporal en disco), pero eso es otra historia. Prueba añadiendo esta línea en tu /etc/fstab:

```
none /dev/shm   tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

Luego deberías poder montarlo inmediatamente haciendo esto como root (nunca lo he probado, así que si no anda simplemente reinicia).

```
mount -o nodev,nosuid,noexec -t tmpfs none /dev/shm
```

----------

## HitMaker

Si, funcionó, gracias   :Razz: 

Para que sirve exactamente montar tmpfs? que no estoy muy puesto en esta parte   :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Si, funcionó, gracias  
> 
> Para que sirve exactamente montar tmpfs? que no estoy muy puesto en esta parte  

 

tmpfs es un sistema de ficheros virtual en tu ram. No te alarmes, no te va a dejar sin ram ni nada por el estilo, el kernel es bastante inteligente en su uso. Es un espacio de almacenamiento temporal que muchos programas pueden usar en lugar de /tmp para acelerar algunas operaciones. Otra ventaja es que no es necesario limpiarlo en cada inicio (todo lo que hay en tu ram se esfuma en cuanto se apaga la máquina).

El sistema ajusta automáticamente su tamaño según las necesidades, aunque es posible también especificar un tamaño máximo (y otras opciones) usando parámetros al montarlo (o en tu fstab). Para una descripción más completa puedes consultar el archivo Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt donde quiera que tengas las fuentes de tu kernel (usualmente en /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt en Gentoo).

Algunas distros incluso montan directamente /tmp en un sistema tmpfs, de esta forma todo el trasiego de información temporal va a la ram. Ésto puede o no ser una buena idea dependiendo de la cantidad de ram que tu máquina tenga y del software que uses normalmente.

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> none /dev/shm   tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Y si pones esa línea en el /etc/fstab, ¿dónde se monta /dev/shm? para poder usarlo?

Perdón por mi ignorancia.

Un saludo

----------

## i92guboj

/dev/shm es el punto de montaje. El "dispositivo" a montar es "none", tal y como con el sistema de ficheros /proc, por ejemplo. Prueba:

```
$ df /dev/shm
```

De todas formas, ésto no debería preocuparte, las aplicaciones lo usarán si está presente y están preparadas para ello. Tú también puedes almacenar información temporal ahí, pero ten siempre en cuenta que es un disco ram, y en cuanto apagues todo el contenido se perderá.

----------

## Theasker

Ya, ya lo del la volatilidad de la ram lo se, pero mi intención, es usarlo como directorio temporal para descomprimir, por ejemplo. ¿Dónde haría un tar -xvf fichero.tar.bz xxxx

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Ya, ya lo del la volatilidad de la ram lo se, pero mi intención, es usarlo como directorio temporal para descomprimir, por ejemplo. ¿Dónde haría un tar -xvf fichero.tar.bz xxxx

 

En /dev/shm, por raro que te parezca. Puedes copiar lo que quieras a dicho directorio.

```
$ dmesg > /dev/shm/foo.txt

$ ls -l /dev/shm

total 40K

-rw-r--r-- 1 i92guboj i92guboj 37K feb  4 14:08 foo.txt
```

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En /dev/shm, por raro que te parezca. Puedes copiar lo que quieras a dicho directorio.
> 
> 

 

Efectivamente, me ha parecido rarísimo, gracias, yo lo montaba en un directorio, por eso no me funcionaba el chromium.

Gracias de nuevo

----------

## papu

hola tengo una duda  :Smile: 

¿que diferencia hay en usar shm y/o tmpfs? 

¿aceptan los mismos parametros <opts>? 

¿es mejor uno que otro?

he leido un sitio donde decian que el shm se ha de dejar para el glibc y se puede usar a parte 

tmpfs.

¿da lo mismo poner  shm/tmpfs/proc   que none?

¿tiene sentido usar un tmpfs junto con  ccache ?

¿aporta alguna otra mejora usar un tmpfs/shm más alla el ahorro de espacio de disco, y 

aceleración en las compilaciones?

ejemplo:

shm			/dev/shm	          tmpfs	nodev,nosuid,noexec	            0 0

tmpfs      		/var/tmp/portage   tmpfs  	ram=2000M,mode=0777     	    0 0

si pongo 2gigas o bien por defecto( coje la mitat de mi ram que es 4 gigas) en algun paquete me da

'no space left' aumentando a 4 gigas ya me compila con todo , aunque no se si lo haria con el openoffice  :Smile: 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Apr 2010 23:45:01 +0000                                                    

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                          

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r1                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                            

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3, 4.4.3                                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33                                                                           

ABI="amd64"                                                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                        

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                             

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"                                                                                 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"                                                                                

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                         

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                                        

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                              

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                     

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                               

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                     

CCACHE_SIZE="G"                                                                                                  

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                                       

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                           

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"                                                                           

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                      

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                    

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                                  

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                  

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                                                            

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                    

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"                                                                         

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-IX2wu39Bdx,guid=e4e7088b8ace44664bbfabe900000024"              

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                              

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                                        

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                 

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                                     

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                               

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                    

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"                                                                            

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                                        

EPREFIX=""                                                                                                       

EROOT="/"                                                                                                        

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                    

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                           

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                     

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"                                                                                  

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"                                                                                      

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"              

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"                           

HOME="/home/enric"                                                                                               

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info"                                                                                            

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick"                                                                    

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                           

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"                                                                                 

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                 

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                  

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                                          

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"                                                                                            

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                                           

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                                          

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                   

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.37"                                                                                     

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"                                                                               

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"                                                                                               

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                                      

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                              

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                                   

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                        

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                           

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                       

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                             

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                                        

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                               

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                             

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                           

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                           

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                               

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                                          

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"                                                               

LINGUAS="ca en es"                                                                                               

LOGNAME="enric"                                                                                                  

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                   

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man"                                                       

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                                        

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                     

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                                              

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                                    

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                                             

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"                                                                                             

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                            

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                                                                                    

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                   

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                                                       

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                 

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                                        

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                           

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                           

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                         

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"                                                                    

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                      

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"                                                                                

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                           

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                             

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                                        

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                    

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                                        

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"                                                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                        

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                              

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                      

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/kde"                                                                         

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                                   

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                              

PWD="/etc/logrotate.d"                                                                                           

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"                                                                                      

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"                                                                                            

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"                                                                                                

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                                  

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                       

ROOT="/"                                                                                                         

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                         

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                        

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"                                                                                            

SESSION_MANAGER="local/egt:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2487,unix/egt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2487"                                    

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.3.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat"  

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                        

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                                      

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                                          

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                                

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                            

TERM="xterm"                                                                                                     

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm git gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 laptop matroska mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntp odbc ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc sdl see4.1 semantic-desktop session spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU"

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ucpu="sse3 ssse3 see4.1"

Ugeneral="-doc bash-completion hal git openssh openssl dbus acpi apm laptop ntp mysql rtc xulrunner java xml mozilla sqlite sqlite3 odbc php startup-notification mono"

UimatgeTexte="mng png truetype jpeg svg pdf pango cairo"

Ukde="-arts plasma kde kde4 qt3support qt4 semantic-desktop"

Umultimedia="alsa xv matroska x264 dvb ogg dvd vorbis ffmpeg quicktime solid theora xvmc v4l v4l2 mp3 mp4 aac phonon dts alsa pulseaudio  openal a52 flac sdl xvid win32codecs"

Uxorg="xinerama X opengl xcomposite"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

WINDOWID="41943068"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="gentoo"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

